# SAT TV Autotune on DISH Remote. HOW?



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

What is the SAT TV Auto tune feature mentioned on the Remote tech portal page? Is it a future feature?
You get a link to a page that describe what it does, but once you try to access the"HOW TO" set channel and enable link you get nothing


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This question would best be asked in a receiver forum as opposed to the HD programming forum.

Auto Tune is a feature on most DISH receivers and how you set it up is documented under "Timers" in the manuals for receivers that support it; all of which are available (and in one piece) here:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/documents/receivers/default.aspx

If you're in the process of setting up a timer and you don't see Auto Tune as one of the options, you may have a receiver that doesn't support it (I can't think of one off hand).


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> This question would best be asked in a receiver forum as opposed to the HD programming forum.
> 
> Auto Tune is a feature on most DISH receivers and how you set it up is documented under "Timers" in the manuals for receivers that support it; all of which are available (and in one piece) here:
> 
> ...


I think he is referring to the sat tv autotune feature on the remote. This automatically tunes the tv to the correct channel when sat is hit on the remote.

The steps for it are here : Sat TV Autotune


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

puckwithahalo said:


> I think he is referring to the sat tv autotune feature on the remote. This automatically tunes the tv to the correct channel when sat is hit on the remote.
> 
> The steps for it are here : Sat TV Autotune


Yes that is what I was referring too. Can you set it tune to a specific input rather than a channel number?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

63thk said:


> Yes that is what I was referring too. Can you set it tune to a specific input rather than a channel number?


If you have the 20.0 or 21.0 remote, there is a way to do it, though its sort of a work-around. Also depends on how your tv operates. Its easier to do if your tv remote has a dedicated button for each input. If it just has a tv/video, input, or source button, it can still be done, but its a little more difficult. If you don't have one of those remotes, then no, can't be done.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

puckwithahalo said:


> If you have the 20.0 or 21.0 remote, there is a way to do it, though its sort of a work-around. Also depends on how your tv operates. Its easier to do if your tv remote has a dedicated button for each input. If it just has a tv/video, input, or source button, it can still be done, but its a little more difficult. If you don't have one of those remotes, then no, can't be done.


I have the 20.0 All my TVs have the standard TV/video input button


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

63thk said:


> I got the 20.0


Ok, does your tv remote just have a tv/video button, or does it have dedicated buttons for each input on the tv?


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

puckwithahalo said:


> Ok, does your tv remote just have a tv/video button, or does it have dedicated buttons for each input on the tv?


All my TVs have the standard TV/video input button


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

63thk said:


> All my TVs have the standard TV/video input button


Ok. The work around for that would be to program the tv/video input button to one of the numbers on your remote (for example 1). Then, if it takes hitting input 3 times to get to the correct input for the satellite, you program 1 1 1 into the autotune function. This will of course only work if the tv is on the antenna, or whichever input is 3 punches of the input button from the satellite input. Its not a perfect solution, and sort of messes things up if you want the channel numbers programmed into the numbers on the remote, but its a workaround. Has some drawbacks, but it does work.

If you had dedicated buttons, then you would just program the dedicated button for that input to one of the numbers and set that as the autotune number (what I have on my setup at home).

Not sure if this will work well for your setup, but best I can come up with with the limitations there are.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

puckwithahalo said:


> Ok. The work around for that would be to program the tv/video input button to one of the numbers on your remote (for example 1). Then, if it takes hitting input 3 times to get to the correct input for the satellite, you program 1 1 1 into the autotune function. This will of course only work if the tv is on the antenna, or whichever input is 3 punches of the input button from the satellite input. Its not a perfect solution, and sort of messes things up if you want the channel numbers programmed into the numbers on the remote, but its a workaround. Has some drawbacks, but it does work.
> 
> If you had dedicated buttons, then you would just program the dedicated button for that input to one of the numbers and set that as the autotune number (what I have on my setup at home).
> 
> Not sure if this will work well for your setup, but best I can come up with with the limitations there are.


 Thanks I will give it a try


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

puckwithahalo said:


> Ok. The work around for that would be to program the tv/video input button to one of the numbers on your remote (for example 1). Then, if it takes hitting input 3 times to get to the correct input for the satellite, you program 1 1 1 into the autotune function. This will of course only work if the tv is on the antenna, or whichever input is 3 punches of the input button from the satellite input. Its not a perfect solution, and sort of messes things up if you want the channel numbers programmed into the numbers on the remote, but its a workaround. Has some drawbacks, but it does work.
> 
> If you had dedicated buttons, then you would just program the dedicated button for that input to one of the numbers and set that as the autotune number (what I have on my setup at home).
> .


Used a slight variation of what you suggested. My Panasonic has a input button, but you can either continue to punch input to cycle or select the input by number 1-7, tried to get it to take *input5, but it would not recognize the input button. I never use the tv tuner, so I simply had the remote learn the input to #0 and the did *05. Works like a charm. I can't wait for the wife to hit SAT button by mistake while watching a bluray on the PS3. 
The next step is teaching the 20.0 the IR commands of the NYKO Bluewave PS3 remote. I already tried a few just to see if it would learn them and it does. I want to have all the buttons mapped out on paper, before I start. Rather than doing it on the fly.

Thank You very much for the help.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

63thk said:


> Used a slight variation of what you suggested. My Panasonic has a input button, but you can either continue to punch input to cycle or select the input by number 1-7, tried to get it to take *input5, but it would not recognize the input button. I never use the tv tuner, so I simply had the remote learn the input to #0 and the did *05. Works like a charm. I can't wait for the wife to hit SAT button by mistake while watching a bluray on the PS3.
> The next step is teaching the 20.0 the IR commands of the NYKO Bluewave PS3 remote. I already tried a few just to see if it would learn them and it does. I want to have all the buttons mapped out on paper, before I start. Rather than doing it on the fly.
> 
> Thank You very much for the help.


Glad I could help


----------

